# Fehlende  Windows Treiber für B450 Tomahawk



## Driver99 (23. September 2018)

*Fehlende  Windows Treiber für B450 Tomahawk*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir o.g. Board mit einem Ryzen 5 2400G und 16 GB RAM gekauft und auch erfolgreich mein altes System (Win7 32bit) umgerüstet.

Mit Win7 läuft das Board nicht mehr (bleibt beim Hochfahren bei den vier farbigen Festerteilen hängen und bringt dann einen Bluescreen: "Bios is not fully acpi compliant").

Eine aktuell heruntergeladene ISO mit Windows10 verlangt am Beginn der Installation nach Treibern und lässt sich auch nicht fortsetzen.

Wie komme ich hier weiter? Der ursprüngliche Plan sah vor, Windows7 weiter zu nutzen, parallel dazu ein Linux (Mint) und irgendwann sich von MS zu verabschieden. Das funzt wohl so nicht... Aber Windows10 bockt eben auch.

Wie komme ich an die fehlenden Treiber und wie bekomme ich diese in die Installation integriert?

BIOS habe ich auf E7C02AMS.110 aktualisiert, die aktuell verfügbaren Treiber habe ich von der MSI-Seite herunter geladen (3 x Realtek, 2 x Chipset, 1 x Raidtreiber ). Die sind alle in gepackten Ordnern - wie muss ich diese behandeln (entpacken?, welche Dateien genau?, wohin?), damit die Installation nicht meckert? Blöderweise sagt die Fehlermeldung nichts konkretes über die Art des fehlenden Treibers aus (es ist von einem "fehlenden Medientreiber" die Rede).

Momentan steht der Rechner dadurch leider still... 

Danke für eure Hilfe, wenn noch Input fehlt, dann bitte fragen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber fÃ¼r B450 Tomahawk*

Das mit Windows 7 kannst du knicken:Ryzen: Neue AMD-APUs inkompatibel zu Windows 7 - PC-WELT
Mit Windows 10 sollte es eigl. keine Probleme geben.Hast du es mal mit einer aktuellen iso. via Media Creation Tool probiert.
Kannst du was von der beigefügten DVD  installieren(wenn es sowas noch gibt bei neuen Mainboards) Wenn er was haben will.
Bei Windows 10 wäre es mir neu das der Treiber braucht für die install.


----------



## Driver99 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber fÃ¼r B450 Tomahawk*

Das mit Win7 habe ich gelesen. Das ISO habe ich heute von MS mit dem Media Creation tool herunter geladen...
Eine Treiber CD ist dabei, da weiß ich aber nicht so richtig, wo ich fündig werden könnte. Wie gesagt, aus dem I-Net habe ich alle verfügbaren runter geladen.


----------



## Driver99 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber fÃ¼r B450 Tomahawk*

Auf der CD sind einige Tools von MSI, aber die benötigen ja ein funktionierendes Windows, da beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber fÃ¼r B450 Tomahawk*

Du installierst Windows im Uefi Mode?Da muss im Bios ein Kürzel vor dem Medium stehen wie .Efi oder Windows Bootmanager oder so glaube ich.
Da ist bestimmt was mit dem Stick nicht in Ordnung.
Das mit USB Treibern ist ja Geschichte seit Win10.
Und ob der schon einen APU treiber braucht für die Onboard Grafik kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,weil beim Start sowieso VGA anliegt.

Edit: heisst die Meldung so:Bei Installation von Windows 10: "Ein für den Computer erforderlicher Medientreiber fehlt. Dies kann ein DVD-, USB- oder Festplattentreiber sein..."
Mal verschiedene USB Ports versucht?


----------



## Driver99 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber fÃ¼r B450 Tomahawk*

Genau so heißt die Meldung. Portwechsel habe ich noch nicht probiert...
Bootmodus ist mit UEFI vorne dran, gibt´s auch noch ohne - das funzt aber nicht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber für B450 Tomahawk*

Ohne Uefi solltest du auch nicht machen
Oder mal einen anderen Stick versuchen wenn du hast.
Sind da keine Chipsatztreiber auf der DVD vom Board?Wobei normalerweise braucht man sowas nicht mehr.
Support For B450 TOMAHAWK | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber für B450 Tomahawk*

Die SATA-Geräte stehen eh auf AHCI und nicht auf RAID?


----------



## Driver99 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber für B450 Tomahawk*

Ich habe kein Raid eingerichtet, von der Supportseite habe ich die o.g.Treiber.

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit eine DVD gebrannt und die scheint zu funzen. Jetzt mosert die Installation allerdings die MBR-Partitionierung der SSD an und will GPT. Das muss ich dann wohl mit GParted machen?
Die vorhamdenen Partitionen sind alle entbehrlich (Win7 alt, Linux alt, Anwendungen - sind gesichert)?
Also komplett neu partitionieren mit GPT oder kann man das irgendwie "umwandeln"?


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber für B450 Tomahawk*

lösch alle Partitionen die aufgelistet sind und klick auf "weiter"


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber für B450 Tomahawk*

Wenn man im Uefi Modus installieren will ist GPT pflicht.Wie erwähnt die Platte einfach komplett löschen.
Wenn ich auf einer SSD installiere würde ich heutzutage sowieso nicht mehr partitionieren,es sei denn man will ein Multiboot System wie mit Linux zb.
Dann löschen und neu partitionieren


----------



## Driver99 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber für B450 Tomahawk*

Ok, erledigt. Die gesamte SSD ist jetzt leer (auch die 100 MB des Bootmanagers). Windows installiert jetzt in der gesamten SSD als eine Partition.
Dies kann ich ja später noch anpassen (für Linux)?


----------



## Driver99 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Fehlende  Windows Treiber für B450 Tomahawk*

Danke für die Hilfe. Windows läuft...

Morgen geht´s dann weiter


----------

